# Is a steady 7.6-7.8 PH ok?



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

My tank is always between 7.6-7.8. I have 3 redbellies.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

A steady pH is better to have than a pH that is constantly shifting.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless you venture on a breeding project, than nothing to worry about.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I completely agree with both posts ^^^^^

As long as it is stable, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> I completely agree with both posts ^^^^^
> 
> As long as it is stable, nothing to worry about.


could someone mail me what the ph should be at, as i have spent hours on the search section hunting this info down with no luck, p.s im in the uk, if that makes a diffrence?

sorry to steal thread


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Gooders said:


> I completely agree with both posts ^^^^^
> 
> As long as it is stable, nothing to worry about.


could someone mail me what the ph should be at, as i have spent hours on the search section hunting this info down with no luck, p.s im in the uk, if that makes a diffrence?

sorry to steal thread
[/quote]

The correct pH for your tank is the pH out of your tap. Dont try to change the pH just because you want it to be at a certain level. Just keep it steady, and everything should be ok.


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I completely agree with both posts ^^^^^
> 
> As long as it is stable, nothing to worry about.


could someone mail me what the ph should be at, as i have spent hours on the search section hunting this info down with no luck, p.s im in the uk, if that makes a diffrence?

sorry to steal thread
[/quote]

The correct pH for your tank is the pH out of your tap. Dont try to change the pH just because you want it to be at a certain level. Just keep it steady, and everything should be ok.
[/quote]

ok thanks for clearing that up, better start a new thread for the other things...


----------

